# New quiver advice



## bkusant (Jul 13, 2020)

I’m in the market for a new quiver (bow mounted), but not sure really where to start. I have 2 simple criteria. First is it has to do it’s job well. And second it needs to be made in the US. Does this quiver exist?


----------



## sdmc530 (Oct 28, 2019)

USA made...probably pretty hard to find..IDK. All preference but if you have a newer Mathews bow get theirs that mount right to the riser, just awesome!


----------



## Davebuech (Jun 25, 2021)

Tight Spot. Not sure if made in USA or not but a quick search will tell ya


----------



## RockNTheMix (Jul 21, 2021)

I have the conquest talon 5+2. Holds up good so far. Not sure where it’s made though


----------



## bkusant (Jul 13, 2020)

Davebuech said:


> Tight Spot. Not sure if made in USA or not but a quick search will tell ya


They moved tight spot to Canada.

I should have mentioned I shoot a Hoyt Helix.


----------



## vincenthanna (Feb 25, 2020)

Bohning Lynx is a great bow mounted quiver. It holds four arrows, standard carbons and aluminum, has two grippers and has no foam the the hood. The inside of the hood is just smooth rubber, so in the dark your arrows just slide right in without having to line your broadhead up with some stupid little cup, nipple or anything. Hood is also big enough for any kind of head, a big fixed blade or any mechanical. The bow mounted bracket is tough and easy to operate with gloves on. Bohning archery is a Michigan company, but I do not know where the quiver is made. I have been running a Lynx quiver for years and have several for all my bows, compounds and recurve.


----------



## RockNTheMix (Jul 21, 2021)

RockNTheMix said:


> I have the conquest talon 5+2. Holds up good so far. Not sure where it’s made though


I checked them out their mailing address is in Georgia 🤘🏼


----------



## vincenthanna (Feb 25, 2020)

I also have a Fuse six arrow quiver. Dual grippers, foam pops out easy and the frame and mounting bracket are anozdied metal. The only down side are those stupid little nipple cups, As stated earlier I hate them but with a long ferule mechanical like a swhacker it works. The brackets are all industry standard AMO size so a Hoyt/Fuse quiver will fit sat a PSE etc. The still like the Bohning lynx better.


----------



## BigXX78 (Mar 16, 2005)

I really like Treelimb Premium quivers. They are excellent, made in USA quivers. They are rock solid, light weight and grip all sizes of arrows. I prefer the 1-piece model, which mounts on the bow using only 2 small posts, so when the quiver is removed, there's no bracket remaining on the bow. There are a number of different mounting systems available though, as well as 2 piece models.


----------



## The Bow Show (Nov 4, 2020)

option archery quivalizer, not sure if it is made in usa but still a amazing quiver, use it either out front or on the side. i love mine!


----------



## PMBRIGGS (Feb 12, 2017)

I like the fuse quivers. They hold the arrows tight, are easy on/off and are quiet.


----------

